# IUI cycle - maybe cancelled due to low E2 levels



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

feeling pretty gutted, nurses said the two follicles i av arent producing the right E2 hormone and therefore they are discounted them and have upped my dose to 100 gonal f (which is double what i am on) and if it doesnt work then they will cancel the cycle and ivf will be our only option

anyone had this?

why would i produce big follicles on day 6 of my cycle but my E2 is low? does that mean there isnt any egg in the follicles..so confused x


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry mrs hol not something I know anything about but didn't want to read and run

Best of luck xx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

thanks for replying thats real kind of you!! god its so tough all this isnt it!! gutted 

best of luck for u too xx


----------

